# Fishfinder



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i've got a garmin 300c, its a small unit that does a decent job, i paid around$250 for it but think they have dropped in price a little bit :-/ if your fishing the icw up here all you need is a basic unit that will give you accurate depth measurements so you can find the holes, no need to go broke buying much more imo


----------



## graffix338 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll check out the 300c. Yes, I mostly fish the ICW from Palm Vally to St. Augustine. Sometimes I go out to the Croaker hole in the St. Johns near the Shand's bridge.


----------



## bmacneil2008 (May 8, 2011)

Just ordered a Gheenoe NMZ. Not sure if qualifies as a 'skiff' but is what I could afford  I will have a side mount grab bar and looking for a GPS/Depth unit. 

Mostly will be on the Edisto, Ashley and Santee rivers in Charleston, lots of shallow water. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.

Robert M.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't own a fish finder, but have been looking into them. The humming bird fishing buddy series interested me. It's portable and self contained, which I like since I fish mostly water 8" or shallower. Give it a look.


----------

